# Temperature of CPU while compiling



## chessmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

My CPU temperature is really hot while using ports installation. I saw on the forum that this can be corrected with powerd run time options (/etc/rc.conf). My question is what are the recommended modes to set with (powerd_flags="") to fix my problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe.  What CPU do you have?


----------



## chessmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Maybe.  What CPU do you have?





```
root@Heavy:/usr/ports/java/openjdk6 # dmesg | grep -i cpu
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz (2261.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2013)

Try the adaptive or hiadaptive modes while monitoring temperature.  Do you have the coretemp(4) module loaded?


----------



## chessmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Try the adaptive or hiadaptive modes while monitoring temperature.  Do you have the coretemp(4) module loaded?



No I don't have the coretemp module installed. Would you recommend it?  This is what I have:

```
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
```

Also would the coretemp module I assume is loaded here?

```
set this line on /boot/loader.conf
coretemp_load="YES"
```


----------



## User23 (Jul 26, 2013)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> No I don't have the coretemp module installed. Would you recommend it?  This is what I have:
> 
> ```
> powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
> ...



First clean the fans and heatsink.

You need coretemp to adjust the frequency on intel CPUs, so load this module, yes.

Use sysctl to find out what frequencies are supported:


```
sysctl dev.cpu.0 | grep freq
dev.cpu.0.freq: 1600
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2400/35000 2133/28000 1867/22000 1600/16000
```

If you read the man page from powerd you will find: 

```
-m freq     Specifies the minimum frequency to throttle down to.

     -M freq     Specifies the maximum frequency to throttle up to.
```

https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 27, 2013)

User23 said:
			
		

> First clean the fans and heatsink.


Two things people should always do when cleaning fans:

Hold the fan blade so the it doesn't spin when blowing compressed air on it. Otherwise you can overspeed the fan and damage it. This is less critical with some modern ultra high speed fans, but is always a good rule to follow.
Wait for whatever the fan is cooling to cool down to room temperature before using canned air on it. The gas that comes out is quite cold (due to having just expanded from a liquid) and the thermal shock can damage hot components.


----------

